# RE: Router bits Can you use only part of the bit?)



## chayside (Nov 13, 2010)

*RE: Router bits Can you use only part of the bit?)*

Hello all, being new to routing my question is can you use only part of a router bit or do you have to use it all? & will 1/4" bits remain or be phased out in favour for the 1/2"? asking as I am confused as to which to purchase. 
Thank you.

Regards Richard


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes and no. Yes to using only a portion of a bit and no to 1/4" shanks being phased out. 

By changing either or both vertical and horizontal depth of cut, you can utilize only part of the entire profile of a bit, perhaps in combination with parts of other bits in sequence to arrive at the profile you want.

Shanks of the 1/4" kind are still popular enough, I think, to assure their continued production. Not everyone wants to, or needs to spend the extra for 1/2" routers and bits.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Richard

Most dovetail jigs use the 1/4" shank bits and they will be needed for a long time just like using a 1/8" / 3/16" bit almost all are on a 1/4" shank.

Many forget they don't need to use the same part of the bit all the time just like a joiner..once the bit get dull just use a spacer to use the sharp part of the bit.

===========



chayside said:


> Hello all, being new to routing my question is can you use only part of a router bit or do you have to use it all? & will 1/4" bits remain or be phased out in favour for the 1/2"? asking as I am confused as to which to purchase.
> Thank you.
> 
> Regards Richard


----------



## peddler (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm new to the forum but not to woodworking. Haven't noticed any 1/4" bits being phased out. There are 2 routers (1 1/2hp and 3 1/4hp) in my collection. Plan on adding a smaller 1hp or laminate trimmer size router next. 

1/4" router bits for the smaller routers/jobs. 1/2" router bits for the bigger router.

Anybody else have a different perspective?


----------



## Steve_in_FL (Oct 8, 2010)

Just my 2 cents but if you have a 1/2" collet for your router, I would strongly suggest buying 1/2" shank bits. IMHO they are more stable, less prone to vibrate, run truer, provide superior results, and last longer. Although they are generally more expensive, I think they are well worth the difference. And sometimes they sell for the same.


----------

